# Anyone Ever Sell Silver Coins?



## Remy (Nov 20, 2020)

A family member gave me some. Thinking I guess that they would be an investment and I'd like them. I don't. I'll have a procedure next month with a medical deductible and I'm considering selling them. I seriously don't want them. I know it sounds ungrateful but I can't see keeping them if they don't mean anything to me and I'm also going to take a couple of rings that belonged to my mother to a jewelry store that sells estate. I know you don't get what they are worth or were paid for and I wish they had not bought those coins. I'd have taken the money spent.

As far as my mother's rings go, there is no sentimental value and I'd never wear them myself. My mother had mental health issues and my memories are not good.

Thanks writing of any experiences.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 20, 2020)

Silver coins garner more than face-value, so don't be too quick to cash your stash in, at least not before you research and ask around what the going price is.


----------



## New2Old (Nov 20, 2020)

Remy said:


> A family member gave me some. Thinking I guess that they would be an investment and I'd like them. I don't. I'll have a procedure next month with a medical deductible and I'm considering selling them. I seriously don't want them. I know it sounds ungrateful but I can't see keeping them if they don't mean anything to me and I'm also going to take a couple of rings that belonged to my mother to a jewelry store that sells estate. I know you don't get what they are worth or were paid for and I wish they had not bought those coins. I'd have taken the money spent.
> 
> As far as my mother's rings go, there is no sentimental value and I'd never wear them myself. My mother had mental health issues and my memories are not good.
> 
> Thanks writing of any experiences.


I've sold them on eBay before. You can go there and do a search to see what $$ they are going for.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 20, 2020)

I sold silver coins and jewellery at a dealer's. Didn't know the value before going, but was pleased with what I got from him. This was some 20 years ago, so don't remember how much.

They sell by whatever the going rate is that day.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 20, 2020)

Silver sells by weight.  Watch the daily silver prices on the internet for awhile.  When the prices on silver soars, SELL!
Buy low.  Sell high.


----------



## Remy (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks for your replies. I did take them in. As well as a gold coin that was given me by the same relative. I got more than I expected. Could I have waited or researched more? I guess but I can use the money now. Thanks for your replies. I'm actually glad to have rid myself of them.


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2020)

People don't buy for the numismatic value or historical significance anymore. They are just interested in scrap value and they will only offer you much less than they can get for it. If there is a collector or a coin or hobby shop near you, ask their advice first before doing anything. I had some modern silver dollars (Walking Liberty) put out at my garage sale. I had a TOUGH time getting rid of them even at only $20 each and they were special collector minted sealed in a plastic case with documentation.


Silver is a relatively inexpensive precious metal as compared to gold or platinum.

https://www.moneymetals.com/silver-price


----------



## Pecos (Nov 20, 2020)

I sold a 50 oz. bar of silver last year. I bought it almost 40 years ago thinking that it would be a good investment. Well, it did double in that time which means that it was not a very good investment. Plus it was heavy and took up too much room in my safety deposit box. I still have about 20 oz. of silver coins. That 50 oz. bar of silver was nothing to look at and I used it as a doorstop when I lived in Hawaii for four years. People walked right by it and never realized what it was.

Now the gold coins (which I still have) were a much better investment, but even they are not a match for the stock market. I do have to admit that these Canadian and South African 1 oz. coins are beautiful. I don't have an American Gold Eagle yet, but I may buy one of those if I can find a good deal on an uncirculated one.


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 21, 2020)

When silver reached $40 an ounce in 2011, I sold all the pre 64 Kennedy halves I had accumulated (at face value).


----------



## old medic (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a nice collection of old silver coins and wheat pennies....
Depending on the coin, condition and year, some can be quite valuable.
Most places will just give you melt value if you bring in a bunch and then look through them....


----------



## Remy (Nov 21, 2020)

debodun said:


> People don't buy for the numismatic value or historical significance anymore. They are just interested in scrap value and they will only offer you much less than they can get for it. If there is a collector or a coin or hobby shop near you, ask their advice first before doing anything. I had some modern silver dollars (Walking Liberty) put out at my garage sale. I had a TOUGH time getting rid of them even at onky $20 each and they were special collector minted sealed in a plastic case with documentation.
> 
> View attachment 134380
> Silver is a relatively inexpensive precious metal as compared to gold or platinum.
> ...


I agree. These are what I had that I sold. I'm sorry my family member bought them. I guess it gave them something to do and I know they have some for themselves. I'll never tell them I sold them and they will never know. I wish again they hadn't bought them and I have to say I didn't act real grateful when they gave them to me which wasn't nice but the truth is, I disliked those things the minute I looked at them, was sick of seeing them in my closet and again glad they are gone. With a tinge of guilt for my ungratefulness.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 25, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I sold a 50 oz. bar of silver last year. I bought it almost 40 years ago thinking that it would be a good investment. Well, it did double in that time which means that it was not a very good investment. Plus it was heavy and took up too much room in my safety deposit box. I still have about 20 oz. of silver coins. That 50 oz. bar of silver was nothing to look at and I used it as a doorstop when I lived in Hawaii for four years. People walked right by it and never realized what it was.
> 
> Now the gold coins (which I still have) were a much better investment, but even they are not a match for the stock market. I do have to admit that these Canadian and South African 1 oz. coins are beautiful. I don't have an American Gold Eagle yet, but I may buy one of those if I can find a good deal on an uncirculated one.


Where did you sell your silver? I've thought about buying gold in bars but always wound up negating the idea. It seemed like it would be too much trouble to unload when I'm ready.  I have 6 silver dollars here...I was going to give one to each of my grandchildren but they wouldn't appreciate the why. One almost looks like a quarter so I put it in a small plastic zip by itself labeled dollar. I have no idea if they are worth more than a dollar each.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 1, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Where did you sell your silver? I've thought about buying gold in bars but always wound up negating the idea. It seemed like it would be too much trouble to unload when I'm ready.  I have 6 silver dollars here...I was going to give one to each of my grandchildren but they wouldn't appreciate the why. One almost looks like a quarter so I put it in a small plastic zip by itself labeled dollar. I have no idea if they are worth more than a dollar each.


Sorry that I did not see this earlier.
I sold my silver bar back in Jan of last year. It was not difficult, but the sale did involve them taking a thumb print. Overall, silver is just too cumbersome. 
If your silver coins are pure silver, they will be worth more than a dollar.
Gold is another matter as they are a good way of storing value just in case the bottom drops out of everything else.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 1, 2021)

I have a bunch of Civil War minted Silver Dollars.  Decades ago, my dad brought them home from Las Vegas.  I remember they used to be worth something, but I can't remember what, or their current value, or where they are hiding in the apartment.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 1, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I have a bunch of Civil War minted Silver Dollars.  Decades ago, my dad brought them home from Las Vegas.  I remember they used to be worth something, but I can't remember what, or their current value, or where they are hiding in the apartment.


I would imagine that their value might be more related to the fact that they were minted during tha Civil War than to their silver content.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 1, 2021)

Remy, glad you were able to sell the coins!  And best of luck with your upcoming medical procedure


----------



## Victor (Jan 2, 2021)

Of value mostly in excellent condition, I have a few worn out ones, over 120 years old, worthless.
Silver has not risen much, historically, as I recall. But they are nice looking.
Same with foreign coins, I think.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Sorry that I did not see this earlier.
> I sold my silver bar back in Jan of last year. It was not difficult, but the sale did involve them taking a thumb print. Overall, silver is just too cumbersome.
> If your silver coins are pure silver, they will be worth more than a dollar.
> Gold is another matter as they are a good way of storing value just in case the bottom drops out of everything else.


No problem Pecos. I have no idea if the coins are pure silver but I've had them a long time. If I ever decide to sell them I'll check into it further. Thank you for the info.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 2, 2021)

*You will need to check silver prices.  If you go to a dealer, yu will get less than value (ie of value is $16 per oz, dealer will offer you less). I would look around.  My husband had a lot of 1 oz silver coins and plates. A friend of his asked if he could buy them.  We looked at thier value at the time, and decided on a fair amount for him to give me for them*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 2, 2021)

Thank you @Marie5656


----------



## Pecos (Jan 2, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *You will need to check silver prices.  If you go to a dealer, yu will get less than value (ie of value is $16 per oz, dealer will offer you less). I would look around.  My husband had a lot of 1 oz silver coins and plates. A friend of his asked if he could buy them.  We looked at thier value at the time, and decided on a fair amount for him to give me for them*


The only time I have ever seen where silver would have been a good investment was when the Hunt Brothers tried to corner the silver market and ran the price up to $50 dollars an oz. If I had sold a 50 oz. bar then, I would have made a tidy profit. The Hunt Brothers took a terrible beating for their gamble.

The best usage I ever got from my 50 oz. bar of silver was when I used it as a doorstop in Hawaii.

One metal that has gotten "cornered" is palladium. The Russians have captured most of it and driven the price through the roof. My 30 year old wedding band was made of Finish palladium and while it was reasonably priced when we got it, there is no way that I would buy one today.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Jan 6, 2021)

Just know what you are selling.  I don't look for collector items because to sell,  one must find a collector buyer.   I buy junk silver..... take the dollar amount divide by 1.4   X the price of silver.   Today the price of silver is $27.43..... 40% more than six months ago.


----------

